# big bore for 460 Magnum



## relic (Dec 8, 2016)

recently fried my saw after 3 weeks straight of milling, going to rebuild it over winter. Want more power to move up to a 30 inch bar (currently 24"). Anyone have any experience with this kit?

http://www.hlsproparts.com/Stihl-046-MS460-big-bore-overhaul-kit-54mm-p/h30460-b-dns.htm


----------



## Cease232 (Dec 8, 2016)

Most would say the big bore kits are a bust and create no more or less power than OEM. Never tried one myself. Was your cylinder not salvageable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_6 (Dec 8, 2016)

Jason at 
Jmssaws is your man.


----------



## Fallguy1960 (Dec 9, 2016)

I have done it to my 460 Mag. I bought the saw and it had issues so I can't say it increased to hp.


----------



## relic (Dec 10, 2016)

Cease232 said:


> Most would say the big bore kits are a bust and create no more or less power than OEM. Never tried one myself. Was your cylinder not salvageable?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cylinder was a little better than the piston


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 10, 2016)

Clean the transfer off piston transfer from the cylinder and post a picture. If it's salvagable get an OEM piston


----------



## Cease232 (Dec 10, 2016)

Most cylinders are salvageable with a little work. Either by sanding or muriatic acid. OEM piston will be less than the big bore kit and run better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 10, 2016)

Cease232 said:


> Most cylinders are salvageable with a little work. Either by sanding or muriatic acid. OEM piston will be less than the big bore kit and run better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My 460 mag responded very well to DP cover with muffler mod and hi flo air filter.Largest cut I've made so far in my avatar. Oregon chisel skip on 60" cannon bar. The log was 37" cut with alaskan carring 42" bar same chain. I paid attention to tuning advice, Bsnelling for example, lost the limiters. In the cut listened to the saw, she will sing at right tune, and avoided bog. Bobl refers to the "self-feeding speed" of progress.In spite of all that I've got a NWP big bore p&c on the shelf in case. Slice safe & well.

Left out earlier 3 most important items Re; slicing logs Sharpen chain correct height of depth gages....... chain as sharp as possible w/rakers set to height to throw chips not dust...read milling 101 to learn from masters that learned from other masters about sharping chain and setting rakers to throw chips like Bobl has xcelent description with photos on several threads. Njoy safely


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 10, 2016)

If you want more power for a milling saw, here's what you should do. Fix your 460 with OEM parts. Have someone qualified do the work. Then sell your 460 and buy a bigger saw. Ms660, 395xp, something like that. A 460 is a great saw, but milling isn't what it's designed for.


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 10, 2016)

Ryan'smilling said:


> If you want more power for a milling saw, here's what you should do. Fix your 460 with OEM parts. Have someone qualified do the work. Then sell your 460 and buy a bigger saw. Ms660, 395xp, something like that. A 460 is a great saw, but milling isn't what it's designed for.


according to rumours about warranty cover... ya don't tell on yourself about milling with any of the saws. On the other end of the scale I began with an ms-170 hanging onto a beam maker style guide. Still use same set up for edgeing thick slices & cutting posts outof smaller diameter logs. As someone else states "not the size of the dog inna fight, size of the fight in the dog" in other words a person with the skill & patience can get a lot more done with a lot less than a person in big rush.


----------



## relic (Dec 11, 2016)

Mad Professor said:


> Clean the transfer off piston transfer from the cylinder and post a picture. If it's salvagable get an OEM piston


it's grooved pretty good. I do like the idea of a stock rebuild with a DP muffler and highflow filter. If I was seriously into milling and it wasn't a once in awhile hobby I'd stop farting around and get an 880. I started with an MS261 and got lots done with that so the 460 needs to last me till my sauna and treefort are done. Just a little more power and I'll be good. I appreciate all the replies. Where is this Jmssaws guy? Does he service saws?


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Dec 11, 2016)

@jmssaws is in Missouri. He fixes saws so they're better than when they were new.


----------



## davhul (Dec 11, 2016)

And a good price for what you get from what I see


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 12, 2016)

If you want it stock then the oem cylinder will be more powerful. 

As mentioned above,most cylinders can be saved.

I'm going to say it got a seal leaking on the pto side from a bad bearing or more likely the case is beat out from milling. 

Just because a smaller saw will run a long bar doesn't necessarily mean that you should, bearings and the bearing pocket in the case,crankshaft size,clutch size,oiler and flywheel size and it's ability to keep it Kool are reasons why the bigger saw is better,not because it runs the bar and chain better,it's because it will live doing it.
You can fix the 460 but it will be a quick death again on a mill.

Fix or have the 460 fixed then sell it and put the money towards a bigger saw.


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 26, 2016)

SeMoTony said:


> according to rumours about warranty cover... ya don't tell on yourself about milling with any of the saws. On the other end of the scale I began with an ms-170 hanging onto a beam maker style guide. Still use same set up for edgeing thick slices & cutting posts outof smaller diameter logs. As someone else states "not the size of the dog inna fight, size of the fight in the dog" in other words a person with the skill & patience can get a lot more done with a lot less than a person in big rush.


----------



## jmssaws (Dec 27, 2016)

I built a 044 hybrid last week with a 046bb p&c and was surprised at how well the cylinder looked,it was timed the same as the oem 046 cylinder and made a decent runner.
I built another 044 hybrid with a oem 460 cylinder at the same time and the oem saw is ahead by a fair amount and I think it's because the 54mm piston just can't be lightened enough to compete.


----------



## relic (Oct 31, 2017)

little update: I purchased a new crank, big bore kit, dual port muffler and maxflow for the dead 460. The core shift on the intake and exhaust was pretty bad so I gasket matched it. Cleaned everything right down to chasing threads. Decided to let a local shop reassemble it ($150). Finally got it back and put on the old 24" bar and chain. It breezed through some 20" red maple, no bogging or drama. Throttle response is better. 32" bar is on the way. I'm happy with it but will probably sell it this winter and get a 661.


----------

